# My latest customs....Halloween Nomad Tjet and a couple others



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Howdy guys, I just finnished a couple of other cool cars......one being a JL AFX Nomad snap on body that I screw posted for a Tjet chassis. This body was the perfect width for the wheel width of a JLTO chassis...... I plan on adding some customs wheels to this car in the near future. The front bumper rides about a 1/16th of an inch above the rails.....for a nice muscle car type stance. For the paint color I chose a nice Ivory white for the top, and a Krylon pumpkin orange for the body....with a light pearlcoat over the orange.Then the entire car was covered in three coats of clear.

The other cars pictured are my JL 70 Camaro runner,and my candy apple red first Gen Camaro (both of these are my regular runners) both of these Camaros have had thier noses lowered....the 70 Camaro has an aluminum front end kit.....

The last pic is a 70 Camaro custom I'm working on with a nice cowl hood....so it's an in progress photo.....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Here's the pic of my 70 Camaro body in progress....sorry for the crappy pic....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Tex,

I really like the stance of the Nomad, it looks alot better like that. Excellent colour choice too! Of the Camaro's, I prefer the newer one--only because it looks so mean with those rims sticking out the back and also the stance.

Another excellent job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep em' comin' Mate!

Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey Tex,
> 
> I really like the stance of the Nomad, it looks alot better like that.



You know, at first I thought maybe that it was too low in the front.......but Saturday night Capt. Fred came up to my house and we ran slots for a while.......I tossed the Nomad on the track for a few laps and it really has a menacing look to it when going around the track......my wife loves it's stance also.....


Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WOW!

That Nomad is Awesome.
Did you use a rear post also?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> WOW!
> 
> That Nomad is Awesome.
> Did you use a rear post also?
> ...



Keith, I sure did man....the Nomad has both a front and a rear post. You can barely see the rear post when looking downwards on the car. The glass fits perfect once lightly trimmed........and the post is connected to the body...not the glass.

This was a simple conversion really....and looks so good sitting on a JLTO chassis .......I plan on doing alot more of these Nomad type body customs.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How about a pic of the Nomad's underside with the chassis off? Thanks! rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> How about a pic of the Nomad's underside with the chassis off? Thanks! rr


Hey man ,give me a day or two to take the bottom side pics......I'll have to borrow my neighbor's digi cam to take the pics........ but I'll gladly do so asap. Believe me, this Tjet Nomad conversion is a piece of cake...... :thumbsup:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

what kind of material do you use to make the screw posts?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

mking said:


> what kind of material do you use to make the screw posts?



I use Evergreen brand steyrene plastic hollow tubing rod stock. You can find it in packs of 5 sticks for roughly $2 a pack at any local model train or hobby shop. One pack will last you a while. I just use a bit of super glue to attach the posts...then a bit of 4 minute JB weld around the base of the post to permenantly secure it.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> I use Evergreen brand steyrene plastic hollow tubing rod stock. You can find it in packs of 5 sticks for roughly $2 a pack at any local model train or hobby shop. One pack will last you a while. I just use a bit of super glue to attach the posts...then a bit of 4 minute JB weld around the base of the post to permenantly secure it.



Hey TX! Thanks for sharing your expertise here. :thumbsup: Will screwposts done this way hold up to hard use, or do you have to be careful about how hard you run it? Keen to know.

Trev


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Hey TX! Thanks for sharing your expertise here. :thumbsup: Will screwposts done this way hold up to hard use, or do you have to be careful about how hard you run it? Keen to know.
> 
> Trev



Trev, I have yet to break one yet man. While working on this Nomad I originally had the front post mounted crooked.....so the chassis wasn't under the body straight. I tried to remove the front post (before I put the jb weld on it to secure it) and I actually broke off the front post right before my Super glue joint.......and this took quite a bit of pressure to do.

I always secure my posts with that jb weld........and so far success :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

My daughter Robin has totally taken over my resin casting. Robins Resin Bodies  She has a TJET 57 Nomad SWB. The on shown in the photo is setting on a TO chassis.










Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> My daughter Robin has totally taken over my resin casting. Robins Resin Bodies  She has a TJET 57 Nomad SWB. The on shown in the photo is setting on a TO chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roger, I new you had one of those JL Nomad's that you guys shrank.....I just wanted to do a fuller body size.....because I liked the way the wheelwells lined up and the width was perfect.

PS: I got the bodies yesterday.....and the Vipers are on thier way Roger. Thanks :wave:


----------

